# Problems with Boxlight projector



## fldivall (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey All,

I have a Boxlight CP-12t projector that I'm having problems with. Chassis no. MT6-CP-12t00

The projector will turn on for approx. 5-10min and then shut itself off. I've cleaned the filter with no change. Could it be the lamp going bad? Any suggestions?

Frankie


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The lamp is most likely.


----------

